# repowering my boat



## sparbo84 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and semi new to offshore fishing. I recently bought a proline 251 27'4 ft wa fishing boat with a mercury 225 outboard. I don't feel like I'm getting the power I need with a full boat and very poor gas mileage. I was thinking of repowering it with a 300 either an evinrude etec or a 4 stroke. I've also heard that changing the pitch on my prop could help. could anyone tell me if you think I could get desired results from tweaking this motor or going with a new? and which would be better the etec 300 or a 4 stroke 300. I appreciate any input thanks


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

With an almost 28 ft boat I'd have at least 400hp if not 450-500 but idk the weight of ur boat, I'd go with the biggest possible


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

of course i have a biased opinion, but 225 on a 25' boat, not enough HP. if you decide to repower, i have the best prices locally, please feel free to give me a call.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 ** for kenny** he is very helpful on PFF, i'm sure he is same way at the business!!!!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

*Proline*

I just repowered my proline 25 sport with a a 2013 300 yamaha. It had a 225 honda. The 225 would only run 38 at WOT the 300 is running 50 at WOT with a powertech 4 blade prop. Plus the boat will stay on plain at 21 mph


----------

